# My MAC addiction



## MACForME (May 27, 2005)

Sorry, i have no pics right now. but i will! soon!
What I have in MAC

Pots
Gleam, Tilt, Phase, Espresso, Frill, Honesty, Vanilla, Jest, Naked Lunch, Parfait Amour, Icebox, Tempting, SHroom, Mythology, Swish, Filament, White Frost, Mulch, Black Tied, Trax, Idol Eyes, Fiction, Sprout, RetroSpeck, Pink Freeze, Vellum, Creme De Violet, Petalescent, Bronze.

2. I have two 15 pan palettes:

 Honesty, Sushi Flower, Vanilla, Hush, Hauz, Cranberry, Pink Venus, Jest, Shroom, Girlie, Vex, Shadowy lady, Beauty Marked, Contrast, Parfait Amour / Jest, Soba, Satin Taupe, Patina, AMber Lights, Romp, Juxt, Aquadisiac, Surreal, Electric Eel, Humid, Greensmoke, Fiction, Club, Black Tied.

Black Vinyl Palettes: 4 of these. neutral and pink eyes and lips- I guessi should have listed those colors.. 6 colors in each palette.

NOrdstrom 8 color Black Vinyl Palette- Lips, eyes, blush

Snowgirl White Metal Palette - All eyes: Mylar, Jest, Pink Freeze, Perverted Pearl, Vex, Haux, Beauty Marked, NightOwl, Smut

Black Metal Lip Palette (this has "O" in it!) Fleshpot, Touch, O, Sashimi Mimi, BCup, Sequin, PlumSauce, DelRio, Icon, Desire

Those Famous 6 color eye palettes: Got 3 of those:

Seedy Pearl, Sweet Lust, HushAPlum, Trax, Smut, Overnight

Shroom, Kid, Cowgirl, Amber Lights, Modesty, GreenSmoke

Retrospeck, Romp, Pink Freeze, HepCat, Brill, Humid

Eye Quads, 2 of those: Scheme #2, Has decorator Pink in it and the Denim Dish



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cream Color Bases: Fuschia Perfect, Fantastic Plastic, Fabulush

Lipglasses: Pink Poodle, Fancy That

L/S: Xpose, Chicaboom, Fabby, Fresh Moroccan, Glamapuss, PlumDandy

Liners: Plum Preserved, Nutty, Rockin Red

E/L: TinTin, Smoulder

Fix+
Light Moisturizer
Moisture Feed
DemiWipes


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 27, 2005)

any pictures?


----------



## Janice (May 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleasurekitten* 
_any pictures?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 
_Sorry, i have no pics right now. but i will! soon!_


----------



## MACForME (May 27, 2005)

I know.. i know. i need photos. I gotta buy some batteries for my moms digital camera. then i will post! promise!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 29, 2007)

lovely collection...would love to see some pics


----------

